
Tell HN: The solution to bad interviewing is the reverse job interview - andrewstuart
There&#x27;s much discussion about how broken hiring is, and how companies don&#x27;t know how to effectively interview and select developers.<p>Consider this Tweet https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;evanplaice&#x2F;status&#x2F;1128108341190725632?s=20 in which the author states that he was asked relevant questions in none of his recent job interviews.<p>I propose to you a solution - the &quot;reverse job interview&quot;.<p>The reverse job interview is proactive rather than reactive.<p>ALL job interviews currently are reactive - the interviewer chooses how they will assess you and drives the assessment process.<p>A proactive interview process is one in which the interviewee&#x2F;job seeker takes control of the interview process.<p>In a reverse job interview you, as the job seeker, follow your own interview agenda, present your technical credentials skills and experience, quiz the company about the job and its requirements, the company and the culture.<p>At the end of the process you invite the company to ask any questions it might have of you.<p>This will be a huge challenge for most companies to accept - many won&#x27;t - but at least you&#x27;ll get to ensure that your best self is presented to the company.<p>If they don&#x27;t like it that you took control, then that company has eliminated itself from your job search.<p>There it is - the &#x27;reverse job interview&#x27; - a solution to all those companies that don&#x27;t have any idea how to assess your talent.
======
rogerkirkness
We sort of do this. It's important for the company to get to ask fit questions
that can't be inferred. As with anything, if you try to force a company to do
what you want, most won't. If you meet in the middle with equal amounts of
questions and assessment on both sides, that probably makes more sense than
one side or the other dominating the conversation.

